# My New Baby



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

2013Nissan NV 2500 Getting it wrapped next week :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats!! Can we see the inside?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

most important things are already in....My golf clubs


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

That is bad azz. Too bad I would never buy a brand new vehicle for work. How much was it? 25K?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

keep goin...This is for me. I have been out of the bucket a log time. Get an accountant and learn about depreciation.Our clients love to see clean professional vehicles and it seems to be working


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

With our van we are going for the Fast n Loud look, preserve the rest with clear coat and call it restored.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

That's very nice!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats Aaron! You sure worked for it!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Aaron


Congrats Mate nice looking Van : ) not as suspicious looking as Ole's : )


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh great... suckered in by another misleading title.
I know what new parents are in for and I've already been there done that.

But this transports me into the area of jealousy and I wasn't prepared for that



.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet ride Aaron. Did you consider the high top?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That's great Aaron! Enjoy!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice! I'm so gd jealous right now.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not a big fan of the high tops (look) and it really would serve no purpose for me estimating & delivering paint


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Congrats!! Very nice


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

This is a great looking van. Looks very practical too. So much space who needs a shop?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got the golf clubs in first thing. This guy has it going right!:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Driving through malfunction junction into down town Tampa rush hour Friday Morning. This thing is fantastic! 5.6 liter V-8 smooth as silk. Gets you where you need to be fast.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks great man


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Malfunction junction! Gotta love it when they try to run down the right hand lane heading to 275 south and look for a guy with a trailer to cut off. Then they hear the whistle of my turbo diesel and the lane closes fast!

Great van, one of the supers for a gc we work for just got one. Same motor etc. He said the sticker was like 35k on that bad boy but he got him under 30...loves the truck.

Odyssey huh, I'm a Scotty Cameron guy, 31 inch...

Maybe I could get us out at nice private course one day and you could shoot me some biz advice. Was a country club pro for 9 years, have some great tampa connects


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Once there is a full size vehicle that gets close to 20 mpg (average, not just highway), I am due for a new work vehicle for me. How long will I need to wait?


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Once there is a full size vehicle that gets close to 20 mpg (average, not just highway), I am due for a new work vehicle for me. How long will I need to wait?


I think the Nissan averages 18


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Not a big fan of the high tops (look) and it really would serve no purpose for me estimating & delivering paint


I bought a camry hybrid for my personal vehicle... then when I realized how much easier it is to drive & park than my truck(tacoma) or van (express), I ended up getting it logo'd and using it for driving around doing estimates. Problem is it SUCKS for site delivery. If I want to get a ton of paint I have to drive home, get the truck, then drive to deliver. (Van is driven by one of the crew chiefs).

I am strongly considering, despite the loss of money, to trade it in and get a hybrid SUV or something that is both good on gas and decent for storage so I can deliver at least 6 pails to a site at a time. Seeing as how I do rez repaints only, I never really need more than that, and never all at once.


----------



## Jtree007 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I bought a camry hybrid for my personal vehicle... then when I realized how much easier it is to drive & park than my truck(tacoma) or van (express), I ended up getting it logo'd and using it for driving around doing estimates. Problem is it SUCKS for site delivery. If I want to get a ton of paint I have to drive home, get the truck, then drive to deliver. (Van is driven by one of the crew chiefs).
> 
> I am strongly considering, despite the loss of money, to trade it in and get a hybrid SUV or something that is both good on gas and decent for storage so I can deliver at least 6 pails to a site at a time. Seeing as how I do rez repaints only, I never really need more than that, and never all at once.


Look at a VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI, or any other diesel out there. I would not go the Hybrid SUV route, too much money for what you get. I have a 09 Mercedes ML320 that I got a great deal on used (under 25k), and with it's diesel I get 25+ City & 27+ HWY fully loaded. The TDI would get even better fuel economy, but I needed 6,000+ towing so it was out. 

You might be able to get away with a smaller car than a wagon, and you might not even need the fuel economy of the diesel. I look to get a diesel before a hybrid.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Jtree007 said:


> Look at a VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI, or any other diesel out there. I would not go the Hybrid SUV route, too much money for what you get. I have a 09 Mercedes ML320 that I got a great deal on used (under 25k), and with it's diesel I get 25+ City & 27+ HWY fully loaded. The TDI would get even better fuel economy, but I needed 6,000+ towing so it was out.
> 
> You might be able to get away with a smaller car than a wagon, and you might not even need the fuel economy of the diesel. I look to get a diesel before a hybrid.



I thnk I am going to trade the camry back and get a new Tacoma!

Also sorry to hijak this thread!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I bought a camry hybrid for my personal vehicle... then when I realized how much easier it is to drive & park than my truck(tacoma) or van (express), I ended up getting it logo'd and using it for driving around doing estimates. Problem is it SUCKS for site delivery. If I want to get a ton of paint I have to drive home, get the truck, then drive to deliver. (Van is driven by one of the crew chiefs).
> 
> I am strongly considering, despite the loss of money, to trade it in and get a hybrid SUV or something that is both good on gas and decent for storage so I can deliver at least 6 pails to a site at a time. Seeing as how I do rez repaints only, I never really need more than that, and never all at once.


I tried the Toyota highlander hybrid this week. It is the perfect size for my need, but I didn't like the $45k price tag.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I bought a camry hybrid for my personal vehicle... then when I realized how much easier it is to drive & park than my truck(tacoma) or van (express), I ended up getting it logo'd and using it for driving around doing estimates. Problem is it SUCKS for site delivery. If I want to get a ton of paint I have to drive home, get the truck, then drive to deliver. (Van is driven by one of the crew chiefs).
> 
> I am strongly considering, despite the loss of money, to trade it in and get a hybrid SUV or something that is both good on gas and decent for storage so I can deliver at least 6 pails to a site at a time. Seeing as how I do rez repaints only, I never really need more than that, and never all at once.


You should be able to find a small tow hitch for it. Then just get a small trailer and you should be fine.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

On a side note, I really wish someone would make a 1/2 ton truck that was similar to the Chevy Volt. 50-100 mile electric range with a gas engine for backup. 

I'm not a huge supporter of electric/hybrid cars, but that system seems like the best approach in my opinion.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I bought a camry hybrid for my personal vehicle... then when I realized how much easier it is to drive & park than my truck(tacoma) or van (express), I ended up getting it logo'd and using it for driving around doing estimates. Problem is it SUCKS for site delivery. If I want to get a ton of paint I have to drive home, get the truck, then drive to deliver. (Van is driven by one of the crew chiefs). I am strongly considering, despite the loss of money, to trade it in and get a hybrid SUV or something that is both good on gas and decent for storage so I can deliver at least 6 pails to a site at a time. Seeing as how I do rez repaints only, I never really need more than that, and never all at once.


Get your store to deliver for you. Our local BM stores are amazing at this. Even within a couple hours of calling at times. Definitely next day, but usually same day. Makes things easier. 
The SW can't seem to deliver to save their life, tho our pretty new sales rep brought us a gallon one day. The guys want me to buy SW so she'll bring us more paint, but I just can't do it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well she's all ready to go now. Also had them redo the 06. It has been 7 years since it was done and it was lookin a little faded


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice Aaron !!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice fleet Aaron!!!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Epic


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Well she's all ready to go now. Also had them redo the 06. It has been 7 years since it was done and it was lookin a little faded


Awesome!


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

That's Sharp!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like to keep the graphics big & simple. Website & phone number


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Did you look at the NV 200? I'm thinking about that with its great mileage.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That would be a great little work van. A bit to small for me personally though. I think they run about $21,000 new. It would be a good 1 to put in the field


----------



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

Are they the new Ben Moore clubs?

*Long Island Painters*


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

LIPainters said:


> Are they the new Ben Moore clubs?
> 
> Long Island Painters


Nah. He is a SW guy.


----------



## akbill (Jun 21, 2013)

Very sharp!


----------

